# [SOLVED] Mass Effect and Dragon Age installation issue.



## Munchlord (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm having a problem installing Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age on my computer (I suspect it's a general bioware issue). When I try to run the autorun from the CDs, I get the following message:
Error: switch from current encoding to specified encoding not supported
line 1 column 40 in XML settings

I have tried to go into the CD files themselves and run the setup directly, but to no avail, it crashes right as it gets to the installing part.

I'm using a laptop, but it should be well capable of running the games as far as I can see. Also, I know someone with the exact same model of computer with the same operating system that's running Mass Effect just fine.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect and Dragon Age installation issue.*

See if this resolves the issue:
Errors Installing Bioware Games


----------



## Munchlord (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect and Dragon Age installation issue.*

Well yes and no. It solved that particular issue, but now the installation randomly terminates somewhere along the actual installation part after I put in disc two simply saying "installation failed" or giving an error about missing files or disc removal (which is not the case)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Mass Effect and Dragon Age installation issue.*

try to copy the DVD files to your desktop and then try the installation from there
you mean DVD not CD right?
is it the original copy? (genuine)


----------



## Munchlord (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect and Dragon Age installation issue.*

yeah DVD, my bad there. And it is genuine unless Blockbuster's trick me.


----------

